# suche Cube Access WLS Comp Model 2009



## Miss-Schick (5. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein bestimmtes Bike und hoffe man kann mir hier helfen.

gesucht ist folgendes Bike:

Cube Access WLS Comp in der Farbe Weiß Blau Model 2009

Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben wo man dieses noch bekommen kann?

Habe mich in Ebay umgeschaut und finde dieses momentan gar nicht. Gehe mal von aus es ist nur sehr schwer bis (leider) gar nicht mehr zu bekommen.

Bedanke mich schonmal für die hilfe und die evtl. kommenden Tipps

LG Miss Schick

Habe noch zwei Bilder hochgeladen


----------



## es geht auch an (5. September 2010)

in welcher größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss-Schick (5. September 2010)

Laut Rahmenrechner 18 Zoll 44 cm


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. September 2010)

Geschlossen und Verweis auf die Materialbörse.


----------

